# float n fly



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

So I have been seeing this float n fly all over and finally decided I would try it. What is the best way to rig it? I have seen two ways that look like they would work: a slip bobber used and the other way is with a 3 way swivel, which I don't fully understand how you work that. Any help or pics would be great.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

With the 3 way swivel the line from the rod is tied to one loop of the swivel, the bobber or float is clipped onto another loop and on the third loop you tie another line with the jig or "fly tied onto the other end of it. Hopefully this makes some sense. I've posted the link to this site before but I found it to be pretty informative when I was trying to find out how the float-n-fly worked.
http://www.thecreekbank.com/
Hope this helps.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I kind of thought that was how it would work but figured I would ask so I got it right.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

What are the best flies to use? Would a maribou crappie jig work? Or am I better off with the bucktail style?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

You should find everything you need here. I found the duck feather jigs work best for me. Don't forget the "dope".

Punisher Jigs


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I bought some jigs from Punisher and I bought some from this guy,

http://www.buckeyebaits.20m.com/

I was more impressed w/ his jigs than punisher. Great guy to deal w/ and he's local from the Cincinnati area.


----------



## Samjw08 (Nov 23, 2006)

pretty sweet i got to try this sometime thanks


----------

